# duck boat



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

> ok guys i know this isn't exactly the right spot for this topic, but i wanted a duck hunters point of view. A buddy of mine and myself are trying to put a paint job on his alum. jonboat. found a bada$$ video online called "camo your boat". we r going to follow this video for his paint job. question though do we really need to do all the steps? like obiviously we have to sand it, but do we need to teat it with acid? and do you have to use marine paint on a alum boat? can you get away with regular oil based tan paint?!!


Fixed 'em for you.  ;D

You should follow all of the steps.  There is a reason for each step in the process.  The sanding cleans the surface and gives a light etch but the magic is in the acid.  The acid etches the aluminum and allows a primer to bind to the hull properly so that the paint can stick to the primer.  Without etching the hull, your paint job, and all of the money and hard work you put into it, will flake off in no time flat.  I've never had good luck getting the regular stuff to stick to aluminum, so I personally would go with the marine based paint if you wanna do it right.  My $.02


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If the boat has never been painted and you want a job that will last then best follow the steps. Using a primer designed for aluminum could simplify things. Shop for aluminum primer a little and see if following their directions will ease the labor input. Many primers can be self etching and are compatable with most finish coats.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is a catch 22.

Here is what I have done. I have scrubbed the heck out of the boat with hot water and TSP. Used the leaf blower to dry it quickly and then painted with BLP Mobile paint. Follwed by other shades of camo over top to my liking once base is cured.

I will admit that this is a long way from a show piece, but it certainly does what I intended. I wanted a quick way to get camo on a boat and that I did.

Here is the trade off. Because I did not spend the time, energy and money to get a factory paint job, I have more work to do more often. To me there is no issue with the paint holding to the aluminum but it certainly would have benefitted by the use of primer and an etch. The paint does scratch and show the bright tin under it.

Here is how I compare the two: I rate the wash, blow and paint superior than the full blown paint job. Because for $6 I can carry two different spray cans to coat the scratches at the ramp and I do not worry about scratching something I have invested 100 hour and $500 in supplies. That is a lot of spray cans.

Want a showpiece - do it the right way. Want a utility boat- slap and go.


----------



## kentvanhook (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks guys we did it the right way minus the acid wash. turned out awesome!!!! i will see if i can get him to take some pics and email them to me to get them up on here. pretty sweet camo pattern.


----------



## kentvanhook (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks great , well done - time for blasting soon enough..
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice job. Looks like the effort paid off.


----------

